
Read all Twitter threads in one place - jpsprashant
https://1byn.co/
======
abhayhegde
It is an interesting concept. After all, Twitter is a micro-blogging platform,
and once you accumulate enough followers, transitioning to a full blown blog
with the same number of followers is quite difficult. Also, each sentence
structure has to be simple to convey a piece of idea in 140 characters. So
basically you can write a small yet effective article, and this website pieces
it together. As long as content is curated, I have it bookmarked.

------
adamleithp
I like it lot! A note on comparing what's tweeted, vs what this app shows;
Loss of formatting of the tweets- line-breaks etc.

